# My Pup is escaping his PEN!



## Yuuki_and_Nina (Mar 10, 2017)

Hello everyone,

My last thread my Shiba 11 week old puppy would not sleep at night. Listening to all your brilliant advice he is now sleeping! thank you.

But now we have another problem. Little escape artist Yuuki manages to jump outside of his pen. We have a pen which is a lovely size and has his bed inside his crate. However, Yuuki is no longer staying in his pen when we leave him for 2 hours a day. We find him outside!

We filmed him for a while and watched the film back. He actually uses the crate that is inside as a step to get out of the pen as a step up to jumping free. We are thinking of either letting him have roam of the living room (but a lot can get destroyed in 2 hours) or purchasing a 6ft by 3ft mesh metal panel to go on top of his pen with cable ties to hold It securely.


Please, can I have opinions? I want to do what’s best for little Yuuki as possible and the most dog-friendly approach.


Thank you!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Yuuki_and_Nina said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My last thread my Shiba 11 week old puppy would not sleep at night. Listening to all your brilliant advice he is now sleeping! thank you.
> 
> ...


Yes I can see your problem. My pup was also a bit of an escape artist but the pen was too high to jump out. You could remove the crate and replace it with an ordinary bed or some nice thick Vet Bed.


----------



## Yuuki_and_Nina (Mar 10, 2017)

Twiggy said:


> Yes I can see your problem. My pup was also a bit of an escape artist but the pen was too high to jump out. You could remove the crate and replace it with an ordinary bed or some nice thick Vet Bed.


Hello, thank you for your response. We have got vet bed I love it. Maybe just put his crate in there at night as he loves his crate for bed time. Thank you.


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

do you have any other rooms you can use if the removing of crate doesn't work

I used the kitchen, although my kitchen is small and nothing in there he can destroy, instead of closing the door though i used a baby gate so he didn't seem so isolated


----------



## Yuuki_and_Nina (Mar 10, 2017)

That is a good idea, except he will chew the cupboards. He is still a little Baby and his teething is a bit heightened atm. I will definitely let him in the future but not at the moment. Thank you!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

If he loves the crate but is using it as a step, I would be inclined to cover the pen securely. It won't be long before he can jump out from the ground anyway and if you don't have a puppy proof room to use he should be happy enough in there as it's quite roomy until he is trustworthy.


----------



## Yuuki_and_Nina (Mar 10, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> If he loves the crate but is using it as a step, I would be inclined to cover the pen securely. It won't be long before he can jump out from the ground anyway and if you don't have a puppy proof room to use he should be happy enough in there as it's quite roomy until he is trustworthy.


Thank you for the advice. I will get a mesh panel to go over the top of the pen so he cannot jump out, will see how he adapts to that.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

you do not need to spend a lot, a bit of chicken wire or even an old bit of ply to see how it works


----------



## Yuuki_and_Nina (Mar 10, 2017)

Blitz said:


> you do not need to spend a lot, a bit of chicken wire or even an old bit of ply to see how it works


Thank you for that advice. Very true otherwise be rocketing up in price with everything.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

2 of these should sort it http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-25mm-Mesh-Panel-Galvanised-600mm-x-900mm/p/187722 - £3.99 each.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Our GSD learned to climb out of her pen when she was about 12 weeks old. We had to put a roof on it - it's the best thing to do really if you are not happy for puppy to have free reign of the kitchen. Gives you peace of mind too.


----------



## Yuuki_and_Nina (Mar 10, 2017)

Burrowzig said:


> 2 of these should sort it http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-25mm-Mesh-Panel-Galvanised-600mm-x-900mm/p/187722 - £3.99 each.


Thank you so much


----------



## Yuuki_and_Nina (Mar 10, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Our GSD learned to climb out of her pen when she was about 12 weeks old. We had to put a roof on it - it's the best thing to do really if you are not happy for puppy to have free reign of the kitchen. Gives you peace of mind too.


I agree, I am glad it is safe. Dont want him hurting himself trying to escape!


----------



## bogdog (Jan 1, 2014)

I had to put a top onto my puppy pen to stop puppy climbing out. I used 2 pieces of hardboard fixed with releasable ties. For quick access I just used to lift the pen slightly to let puppy in or out. Worked well for us.


----------



## Yuuki_and_Nina (Mar 10, 2017)

bogdog said:


> I had to put a top onto my puppy pen to stop puppy climbing out. I used 2 pieces of hardboard fixed with releasable ties. For quick access I just used to lift the pen slightly to let puppy in or out. Worked well for us.


Didn't think of Hardboard! that's a good idea. Thank you.


----------

